# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Les antivirus gratuits sont "suffisants" et les diteurs de scurit "trop alarmistes"

## Gordon Fowler

*Les antivirus gratuits sont "suffisants" et les diteurs de scurit "trop alarmistes", faut-il encore payer pour protger son ordinateur ?
Mise  jour du 08.01.2011 par Katleen*

Un groupe britannique de dfense des droits des consommateurs vient de publier un rapport se penchant sur la protection des ordinateurs, et dont les conclusions en raviront plus d'un (mais irriteront certainement certains diteurs).

Which Computing a configur cinq ordinateurs de diffrentes manires, avec divers antivirus et firewall, de la protection la plus haute  la plus faible (un ordinateur quip d'aucun logiciel de scurit) ; et cela un mois durant pour visiter tout un tas de sites Internet.

Rsultat : aucune machine n'a t infecte. Mme les plus dmunies en matire de protections. Which a alors tenu  envoyer un message fort, en affirmant que les internautes "ne doivent pas avoir peur lorsqu'ils surfent en ligne". En effet, 62 % des rpondants  un sondage lanc par le groupe a exprim de grandes craintes vis  vis de la scurit informatique sur Internet (ils vident donc certaines activits sur le web : payer, discuter, etc.).

Pour le groupe, ce serait les diteurs du secteur qui seraient trop alarmistes  propos des menaces numriques. Pourtant, "nos ordinateurs seraient bien plus srs que ce que l'on croit".

Et, allant plus loin, Which Computing affirme que les antivirus gratuits sont largement suffisants pour protger la grande majorit des ordinateurs, sous rserve que leurs possesseurs utilisent leur bon sens en complment (pour viter les attaques les plus communes) et qu'ils prennent bien soin de mettre leur logiciel rgulirement  jour.

Symantec a rpondu en cette tude en arguant que d'aprs des tests (rendus par un organisme de recherche indpendant) ses solutions Norton payantes dpassaient largement celles de la gamme gratuite : "Les produits payants sont gnralement plus performants".

Which Computing a rpondu que les produits payants taient peut tre meilleurs, mais que la protection parfaite n'tait pas pas ncessaire pour le commun des mortels.

Pour conclure, le groupe a ajout : "Microsoft Security Essentials, qui est gratuit, s'en est trs bien tir lors de nos tests comparatifs. Pourquoi les gens paieraient-ils lorsqu'il existe une alternative quivalente, qualitative, et gratuite ?".

Source : L'tude de Which Computing

*Les antivirus gratuits sont les leaders du march*
*Et dominent les offres de Symantec et de MacAffee*



D'aprs une tude de Opswat, une socit spcialise dans la scurit informatique, les antivirus payants ne dominent pas le march.

Une fois de plus, la mthodologie pourra tre critique. L'tude s'appuie en effet sur des donnes qui ne concernent que les machines qui utilisent deux des logiciels gratuits de la socit : une application qui dsinstalle compltement un antivirus et un logiciel d'analyse de compatibilit entre un antivirus et un systme. D'aprs Opswat, le panel se composerait tout de mme de plusieurs centaines de milliers de machines.

Malgr ces critiques de rigueur, l'tude est intressante.

Elle montre que Symantec et MacAffee, pourtant  la pointe de la communication publicitaire (et certains diront de la vente lie, notamment pour Norton), ne sont pas les leaders du secteurs.

Bien au contraire. Avast et Avira possdent les parts de march (PDM) les plus importantes. Encore plus significatif, Microsoft et AVG, deux autres diteurs d'antivirus gratuits, compltent le Top 5 de l'tude.





Dans le dtail, seuls les antivirus gratuits dpassent les 6 % de PDM.

Les versions payantes les plus installes sont dans l'ordre Avast (5,4 % du march), suivi de Kaspersky (4,5 %) et Norton (4,24 %). 

Cot gratuit, Avast, encore, dpasse les 11,4 % de PDM devant Avira (9,2 %), AVG Free (8,6 %) et Microsoft's Security Essentials (7,5).

Pour les auteurs du rapport, ces rsultats montrent que _ les utilisateurs ont autant confiance dans la capacit des antivirus gratuits  assurer leur scurit que dans celle des antivirus payants_ .

On pourra galement se poser la question de la motivation d'Opswat  raliser ce type d'tude. La socit, qui ne vend pas d'antivirus, affirme l'avoir faite pour clarifier le march. Chaque diteur s'appuie en effet sur ses propres chiffres et s'affirme champion incontest du secteur au moment o ses concurrents font de mme.

L'tude rvle deux autres points intressants mais en oublie un trs important.

Premirement, si les antivirus gratuits dominent le classement, globalement ils ne reprsentent toujours _ que_  42 % du march.

Deuximement, le march des diteurs d'antivirus est trs fragment. Les entreprises qui possdent moins de 1 % de PDM forment une longue trane qui reprsente plus de 14 % du secteur.

Mais ce que Opswat ne dit pas, c'est si le gratuit paye.

Autrement dit, si les rsultats annuels de AVG et autres Avira sont aussi bons que ceux de Symantec ou de TrendMicro (qui n'a que 2,8 % du march). Et si ces socits seront aussi viables conomiquement sur le trs long terme.


*Source* : L'tude de Opswat


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  AVG Free 9.0 est arriv, peut-on vraiment se fier  un anti-virus gratuit ?
 ::fleche::  L'outil gratuit Microsoft Security Essentials lu meilleur anti-virus gratuit, faut-il toujours payer pour protger son ordinateur ?

Les rubriques (actu, forums, tutos) de Dveloppez :

 ::fleche::  Scurit
 ::fleche::  Windows
 ::fleche::  Systmes

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Cette tude vous parait-elle viable ?
 ::fleche::  Ses rsultats sont-ils une bonne nouvelle (les solutions gratuites progressent) ou une mauvaise (comment se financer si les clients ne payent pas) ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

Pour ce qui est de savoir si le gratuit paye, je dirais que la plupart des diteurs de gratuits ont une version payante pour les pros. Et qu'une personne satisfaite de la version gratuite aura tendance  choisir la version payante pour sa socit, non ?

Aprs, aucune tude n'est fiable. Les mthodes de calcul et les buts recherchs influent fortement sur les rsultats (ce que certains n'ont pas compris, mais c'est un autre dbat  :;): )

----------


## Jidefix

> _ les utilisateurs ont autant confiance dans la capacit des antivirus gratuits  assurer leur scurit que dans celle des antivirus payants_ .


Je dirai plutt que les utilisateurs prfrent ne pas payer pour se dfendre contre des menaces qu'ils n'ont jamais rellement expriments. Je pense que s'il n'y avait pas d'antivirus gratuit, beaucoup de gens n'en auraient simplement pas.
Pas par la faute des vendeurs d'ailleurs, j'ai achet un ordi lundi  la fnac, et  couter le vendeur j'ai eu l'impression qu'internet tait devenu une rserve naturelle de "virus qui peuvent dtruire votre machine"...

----------


## Caly4D

> j'ai achet un ordi lundi  la fnac


 ::aie::

----------


## yoyo88

> Je dirai plutt que les utilisateurs prfrent ne pas payer pour se dfendre contre des menaces qu'ils n'ont jamais rellement expriments. Je pense que s'il n'y avait pas d'antivirus gratuit, beaucoup de gens n'en auraient simplement pas.
> Pas par la faute des vendeurs d'ailleurs, j'ai achet un ordi lundi  la fnac, et  couter le vendeur j'ai eu l'impression qu'internet tait devenu une rserve naturelle de "virus qui peuvent dtruire votre machine"...


Tout  fait d'accord.
En plus mme en ayant un antivirus super efficace, l'utilisateur arrivera quand mme  mettre un virus sur l'ordinateur.
"Je voulais juste installe ce programmes, il y a l'antivirus qui m'a marqu un truc mais j'ai pas lu!"
 ::aie::

----------


## Jidefix

> 


Rigole pas j'ai pas trouv meilleur rapport qualit/prix! Et pourtant je suis un adepte de montgallet (bon c'tait un netbook et ils sont franchement pas spcialistes)

----------


## Tejat

> L'tude s'appuie en effet sur des donnes qui ne concernent que les machines qui utilisent deux des logiciels gratuits de la socit : une application qui dsinstalle compltement un antivirus et un logiciel d'analyse de compatibilit entre un antivirus et un systme.


vu que les donnes viennent d'un logiciel de dsinstallation et d'un autre de compatibilit, il est logique de trouv des produits gratuits en tte de classement
on installe, on teste, on dsinstalle, on en met un autre et on recommence
chose que l'on ne peut pas faire avec des solutions payantes
je pense que la parts des gratuits est un peu exagre

----------


## Flaburgan

Un antivirus ? Connais pas sous Linux.

J'utilisais antivir quand j'avais windows, et je trouve que celui est largement plus performant que norton, tant au niveau des ressources consommes qu'au niveau de l'efficacit de la prvention. Quoi de plus normal alors qu'un meilleur logiciel soit plus utilis que d'autres ?

----------


## oussi

Salut,
Je suis assez surpris de voir ESET loin derrire Symantec et Macaffee.
J'ai essayer les trois solutions plus celle de Kaspersky et j'ai conclu que le meilleur tait ESET Antivirus (ou ESET Smart Security pour une scurit plus complte), que ce soit pour les performances (il ne ralenti pas du tout l'ordinateur) au contraire des autres (Norton le rend comme une tortue) que pour le moteur de scan temps rel trs silencieux.

Voil c'est mon avis ::ccool::

----------


## ash.ice.loky

Attention, on parle d'utilisation pas de perf.

pour ma part AVIRA+MSE

----------


## tamiii

> Attention, on parle d'utilisation pas de perf.
> 
> pour ma part AVIRA+MSE


2 antivirus installs sur la mme becane? Le fait qu'ils tournent en simultan peut altrer leur bon fonctionnement il me semble..

----------


## playfone

> 2 antivirus installs sur la mme becane? Le fait qu'ils tournent en simultan peut altrer leur bon fonctionnement il me semble..


Bizare qu'MSE accepte le double antivirus... J'avais essay d'installer MSE avec des "restes" de McAfee et il ne voulait pas s'installer tant que McAfee tait prsent sur la machine.

----------


## ogaby

La rgle est "pas 2 antivirus avec protection en temps rel". Donc l, ouais c'est pas bon.

----------


## tenebriox

Personnellement, jutilise Avira qui est gratuit. De toute faon, vu quaucun nest efficace, je ne vois pas pourquoi je dbourserais de largent innutilement !

Sinon, effectivement Linux est une solution mais l nest pas la question !

" Tous les antivirus sont  galit dans la nullit. Ces rsultats prouvent que la dtection de signatures virales n'est plus suffisante. Le plus inquitant est que sur une chelle de 1  10, le niveau technique moyen des attaques est de 4 environ. Face  des attaques plus sophistiques, le rsultat aurait t encore plus dsastreux. Autre constat alarmant : une des attaques reposait sur un code malveillant de trois lignes, vieux de dix ans et montr sur YouTube. Or, il a mis K.O tous les antivirus ! "

 Eric Filiol lors du concours PWN2KILL

----------


## debianhunter

> Sinon, effectivement Linux est une solution mais l nest pas la question !


Pas tout  fait d'accord ; un antivirus peut-tre install, par exemple, sur un serveur mail pour une raison simple : c'est une precaution supplementaire pour protger les utilisateurs - qui ont une adresse sur le domaine mais qui n'ont pas t convertis  nunux - contre les pices jointes malicieuses.

Ce qui nous ramne  l'etude. Elle ne semble pas inclure les antivirus qui tournent sous Linux. S'ils etaient comptabiliss, a permettrait d'augmenter la PDM des antivirus gratuits.

----------


## Kalishah

Avoir un antivirus coteux, lourd, rempli de fonctionnalits qu'on paramtre mal ou que l'on n'utilise pas (trop compliqu pour le grand public) n'est pas plus un gage de scurit totale qu'un petit antivirus et firewall gratuits.

Surtout quand par ailleurs on tlcharge et installe n'importe quoi, qu'on visite des sites pas trs nets, ou qu'on clique sur les liens dans les spams sans se poser de questions, qu'on n'excute jamais d'analyse... et qu'on se retrouve confront aux problmes uniquement lorsqu'ils sont l, quand c'est trop tard.

J'ai dj connu des ralentissements, plantages, problmes de compatibilit avec Bit Defender et Kaspersky. Avec AntiVir et un bon firewall, pas de problme...

Que les gratuits aient "la cte" ne m'tonne pas tellement. Ils satisfont deux types de population :

- Ceux qui par nature ne veulent pas payer ce qu'ils peuvent avoir gratuitement. Surtout quand ce qui est payant est lourd, compliqu, peut provoquer des plantages, etc... Ils ne se sentent pas moins "mal protgs" avec un antivirus gratuit que payant. Ils ne s'intressent pas vraiment  la question, et si le PC est truff de virus, malwares... de par leur comportement irresponsable, ils n'en n'ont pas forcment conscience. Avoir un antivirus install est plus "psychologique" qu'autre chose, et s'ils n'en avaient pas il n'y aurait pas grande diffrence.
- Ceux qui ont un comportement un peu plus responsable, ont eu une mauvaise exprience avec un antivirus payant, et estiment que les fonctionnalits de base proposes par les gratuits sont suffisantes, tmoignages et enqutes trouvs dans google sur tel ou tel produit apportant un sentiment de confiance.

Au del des chiffres, s'il y a une demande pour le gratuit, il est donc normal qu'on trouve une offre, et que celle-ci volue.

----------


## olaxius

Pour un ordi perso ..



> Avec AntiVir et un bon firewall, pas de problme...


Entirement d'accord avec Kalishah
Pourquoi s'embeter avec un symantec (beurk,beurk) que l'on impose lors d'un achat de PC et qui plombe la machine.

----------


## GCSX_

Choisir un antivirus c'est comme choisir un PC : a dpend de ce qu'on veut, et de comment on s'en sers.

Si vous voulez jouer, il vous faut un truc lger qui va vous bouffer 50% de CPU.
Si vous voulez surfer sans crainte, il vous faut un truc fficace.
Si vous avez des donnes sensible, il vous faut un truc qui  fait ses preuves.

Pour ma part, je choisi mon anti-virus selon son taux de dtection, sa consommation en ressources, sa rapidit et sa capacit de raction face  un virus inconnu ou une nouvelle variante (heuristique).

Pour savoir lequel choisir, je visite des sites tels que AV-Comparatives, puis je testes les qualits qui m'interessent moi-mme, au moyen d'une machine virtuelle infeste d'une bonne centaine de virus diffrents (bidons ou non) trafiqus par moi-mme ou par des groupes indpendants. (Evidemment, ceux que je trafique moi-mme ne fonctionnent pas : je me contente de modifier une ou 2 instructions en assembleur au hasard  partir d'un virus existant. Le but est de voir si l'antivirus le reconnais quand mme).

En gnral, je fait ce genre de test chaque fois qu'une version majeure d'un antivirus bien cot est dispo.

Actuellement, j'utilise GDATA, gratuitement (beta test), qui fonctionne trs bien et trs rapidement. Mais surtout parce qu'il arrive  dtecter des chevaux de troie apparament trs rpendu qu'aucun autre antivirus sur le march n'a su dtecter.

Dans les gratuits, mon prfr est AVIRA, qui a le meilleur taux de dtection aprs GDATA et qui fontionne rapidement lui aussi (un peu moins que GDATA, mais comme il consomme moins de CPU, il ne gne pas quand on fait autre-chose).

Parlons de Linux maintenant.

Sachez que Linux n'est pas plus sr face aux attaques que Windows. Ont y dcouvre tout autant de failles (elles sont combls plus vite, mais il y'en a, et il y'en aura toujours), et les systmes de protection d'excution de code son nettement plus faible que sous Windows.


Il y'a aussi des anti-virus pour Linux tels que ClamAV.
Il y'a bel et bien des virus sous Linux, mais beaucoup moins que sous Windows.

Pourquoi? Trs simple :
Quel hacker irait s'enquiquiner  faire un virus qui ne toucherai, au maximum, que 10  15% de l'informatique mondiale, alors qu'il peut viser 80  85% plus facilement et plus rapidement?

Attaquer Linux n'a que peu d'intert tant donn la rpartition actuelle des OSs mais si Linux tait  la place de Windows, c'est sur Linux qu'on trouverai le plus de virus.
D'autre part, tant donn l'htrognit des distributions Linux, le hacker serai forc de faire une version diffrente de son virus pour chacune d'elle.

L'attrait des hacker tant principalement la notorit, ils attaquent toujours les OSs les plus rpendus, afin que leurs crations touche le plus de monde possible.

Pourquoi croyez-vous que des virus apparaissent sur Symbian, Android et iOS?
Rponse : Parce que ces OS sont les plus rpendus.

Avez-vous vu des virus sur Palm, Archos, OS/2, Solaris, *BSD, ...?
Non!, car ces OS sont trs peu rpendus dans le grand public! Ils n'interressent donc pas les hackers.

Sachez galement qu'il y'a des virus pour Mac OSX et des antivirus : Avast Mac, Norton Mac, VirusBarrier, ...
Mais, comme pour linux, il y'en a moins que sous Windows car Mac OSX est nettement moins rpendu...

Windows est la cible principale des hacker car il est trs rpendu et trs facile  dvelopper : une seule version d'un virus peu toucher tous les ordinateurs quips de Windows ( condition que la faille utilis xiste sur toutes les versions, videmment).

Si n'importe quel OS venait dtrner Windows, il serait  son tour innond d'attaques de tous types.

Et pour ce que est de M$, ils ont beaucoup plus de mrite que la communaute linux, car mme en tant beaucoup moins nombreux, ils arrivent quand mme  faire de windows un OS stable et, malgr ce que peuvent dire les mauvaises langues et les paranos, sr.

Si Windows tait si peu fiable que certains le suggrent, croyez-vous qu'autant de banques, d'arms, d'entreprises et d'utilisateur l'utiliseraient encore aprs tout ce temps?

Et je ne dit pas tout a parce que mon PC est sous 7 : j'ai aussi Ubuntu, Fedora et Redhat sur mes bcannes ^^, Mon tlphone est un Nokia sous Symbian et mes MP3 sont des Archos (dont un en dualboot Android/OpenEmbedded). 

Je dis a pour que tous ceux qui pensent tre en scurit (quelques soit leur(s) OS(s)) et pour tout ceux qui cassent du sucre sur le dos de M$  la moindre occasion, malgr tout le mal qu'ils se donnent pour faire un OS digne de ce nom.

----------


## _skip

Je pense que c'est aussi d  la culture du *tout gratuit* d'internet. Je suis sr que plus grand monde, sinon personne, ne paie pour un utilitaire. Soit on cherche du gratuit durant des heures, soit on tlcharge un bon gros cr@ck.
La 2e mthode tant peu intressante au vu des mises  jours frquentes dont a besoin un antivirus pour servir  quelque chose, la solution reste le gratuit ou pseudo-gratuit.

Me regardez pas comme a  ::aie:: . J'en vois assez passer des machines et au vu du nombre de copies lgales de photoshop et consort que je dnombre, je pense que peu de gens aiment payer des logiciels.

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

> Rigole pas j'ai pas trouv meilleur rapport qualit/prix! Et pourtant je suis un adepte de montgallet (bon c'tait un netbook et ils sont franchement pas spcialistes)


Pareil, pass une journe  chercher le meilleur PC qualit/prix,  cumer tous les comparatifs de matriels, et le plus intressant se trouvait  la fnac (sur leur site plus exactement). En plus si on a les 5% adhrent on creuse encore l'cart. Aprs concernant les vendeurs, j'avoue que a doit tre rigolo, y sont obligs de se mettre au niveau du profane.

Sinon vive Avast et sa voie sensuelle de mise  jour ! J'ai expriment Norton, une vraie plaie. Parcours du combattant pour le dsinstaller, pompe toute la ram quand il est expir xD, bref plus de problmes que de solutions...

----------


## m0sch

Bonjour  tout le monde,
pour moi le mieux est d'installer un firewall qui filtre les connections comme sygate firewall, comme a j'arrive  detecter les connexions entrantes et sortantes et les bloquer ou les laisser passer...
Pour les antivirus : j'installe un antivirus -> je scan avec -> je dsinstalle et j'installe un autre... je fais la mme chose avec au moins 3 antivirus, car il n'existe pas d'antivirus qui dtecte tout c'est impossible, et ceci je le fais une fois par mois si je souponne qqch...
Finalement j'ai toujours spybot ayant teatimer qui dtecte les changements dans le registre windows et qui me donne la main d'accepter le changement ou de l'interdire...
Finalement la meilleure faon de faire face aux virus : formater votre poste, installer les logiciels que vous utiliser avant de vous connecter sur internet puis crer une image, chaque 2 mois relancer en sauvegardant vos donnes x_X
bla bla bla

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Les antivirus gratuits sont "suffisants" et les diteurs de scurit "trop alarmistes", faut-il encore payer pour protger son ordinateur ?
Mise  jour du 08.01.2011 par Katleen*

Un groupe britannique de dfense des droits des consommateurs vient de publier un rapport se penchant sur la protection des ordinateurs, et dont les conclusions en raviront plus d'un (mais irriteront certainement certains diteurs).

Which Computing a configur cinq ordinateurs de diffrentes manires, avec divers antivirus et firewall, de la protection la plus haute  la plus faible (un ordinateur quip d'aucun logiciel de scurit) ; et cela un mois durant pour visiter tout un tas de sites Internet.

Rsultat : aucune machine n'a t infecte. Mme les plus dmunies en matire de protections. Which a alors tenu  envoyer un message fort, en affirmant que les internautes "ne doivent pas avoir peur lorsqu'ils surfent en ligne". En effet, 62 % des rpondants  un sondage lanc par le groupe a exprim de grandes craintes vis  vis de la scurit informatique sur Internet (ils vident donc certaines activits sur le web : payer, discuter, etc.).

Pour le groupe, ce serait les diteurs du secteur qui seraient trop alarmistes  propos des menaces numriques. Pourtant, "nos ordinateurs seraient bien plus srs que ce que l'on croit".

Et, allant plus loin, Which Computing affirme que les antivirus gratuits sont largement suffisants pour protger la grande majorit des ordinateurs, sous rserve que leurs possesseurs utilisent leur bon sens en complment (pour viter les attaques les plus communes) et qu'ils prennent bien soin de mettre leur logiciel rgulirement  jour.

Symantec a rpondu en cette tude en arguant que d'aprs des tests (rendus par un organisme de recherche indpendant) ses solutions Norton payantes dpassaient largement celles de la gamme gratuite : "Les produits payants sont gnralement plus performants".

Which Computing a rpondu que les produits payants taient peut tre meilleurs, mais que la protection parfaite n'tait pas pas ncessaire pour le commun des mortels.

Pour conclure, le groupe a ajout : "Microsoft Security Essentials, qui est gratuit, s'en est trs bien tir lors de nos tests comparatifs. Pourquoi les gens paieraient-ils lorsqu'il existe une alternative quivalente, qualitative, et gratuite ?".

Source : L'tude de Which Computing

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Pareil, pass une journe  chercher le meilleur PC qualit/prix,  cumer tous les comparatifs de matriels, et le plus intressant se trouvait  la fnac (sur leur site plus exactement). En plus si on a les 5% adhrent on creuse encore l'cart. Aprs concernant les vendeurs, j'avoue que a doit tre rigolo, y sont obligs de se mettre au niveau du profane.
> 
> Sinon vive Avast et sa voie sensuelle de mise  jour ! J'ai expriment Norton, une vraie plaie. Parcours du combattant pour le dsinstaller, pompe toute la ram quand il est expir xD, bref plus de problmes que de solutions...


mon prochain PC je l'achte chez Auchan (ou quivalent local), si j'ai un problme ils ne me parleront pas technique mais me feront un change standard, un modle quivalent ou me rembourseront...l j'ai un portable pro de chez TOSHIBA et on est maintenant 36  avoir le mme problme pour lequel TOSHIBA n'a pas de solution.

----------


## sevyc64

> Which Computing a configur cinq ordinateurs  de diffrentes manires, avec divers antivirus et firewall, de la  protection la plus haute  la plus faible (un ordinateur quip d'aucun  logiciel de scurit) ; et cela un mois durant pour visiter tout un tas  de sites Internet.
> 
> Rsultat : aucune machine n'a t infecte.  Mme les plus dmunies en matire de protections.


On peut avoir la liste des sites visits durant ce mois. Parce que des sites infect sur le net, il en existe beaucoup quand mme. C'est sur que ce n'est pas les tf1.fr, allocin.com, etc ..., mais quand mme surfer pendant un mois sans antivirus et sans chopper de virus, a ne concerne pas tout le monde.




> Pour conclure, le groupe a ajout : "Microsoft Security  Essentials, qui est gratuit, s'en est trs bien tir lors de nos tests  comparatifs. Pourquoi les gens paieraient-ils lorsqu'il existe une  alternative quivalente, qualitative, et gratuite ?".


Ben apparemment,  en croire ce qui est dit, il n'y a mme pas besoin d'antivirus, qu'il soit gratuit ou pas !!!!

EDIT : 


> The results of our investigation show that as long as you regularly  apply your computer's software updates, install free antivirus software  and stick to safe areas of the web


Ils me font bien marrer, comment ils savent  l'avance qu'un site web est "propre". Il faut se limiter  3-4 sites que l'on connais trs bien ? C'est plutt trs rducteur pour une utilisation d'internet. Et puis cela n'empche pas que ces sites soient un jour contamins. 




Je vais quand mme garder le mien.

----------


## _skip

98% des virus auxquels j'ai eu affaire avaient t chopps en tlchargeant un .exe, en ouvrant une pice jointe d'un mail, un pdf ou truc dans ce genre. C'est quand mme assez rare de juste afficher un site puis d'tre infect non?

----------


## Guardian

> C'est quand mme assez rare de juste afficher un site puis d'tre infect non?


Non, mais ce type de site est class via une lettre situe entre w et y  ::mouarf::  C'est le type d'infection le plus courant chez l'utilisateur lambda (_quip ou non d'un AV vu que les messages dispenss ne sont pas pris en considration_).

----------


## ManusDei

> Ben apparemment,  en croire ce qui est dit, il n'y a mme pas besoin d'antivirus, qu'il soit gratuit ou pas !!!!


Pour avoir pass 6 mois avec mon PC sans anti-virus il y a 4 ans, je confirme qu' l'poque la protection tait suffisante (ensuite je n'allais pas sur les sites porno, a aide).

----------


## iGwendal

> Rsultat : aucune machine n'a t infecte. Mme les plus dmunies en matire de protections. Which a alors tenu  envoyer un message fort, en affirmant que les internautes "ne doivent pas avoir peur lorsqu'ils surfent en ligne".


Allez, des annes qu'on essaye d'duquer les gens sur la scurit informatique,  leur faire comprendre que oui un antivirus mme si a ralenti le PC c'est utile... et PAF on nous sort un truc comme a. Jespre que personne dans mon entourage n'entendra parler de cet article...

Sinon je dirais que c'est comme dhabitude, les tudes on peut leur faire dire n'importe quoi. Uun site de confiance peut tre vrol/hack et pour peu qu'on fasse des recherches un peu "exotiques" on tombe vite sur du contenu douteux.. mais bon faut pas demander aux gens qui font des tudes  la va vite de nuancer leurs propos...

----------


## sevyc64

> Pour avoir pass 6 mois avec mon PC sans anti-virus il y a 4 ans, je confirme qu' l'poque la protection tait suffisante (ensuite je n'allais pas sur les sites porno, a aide).


Et comment sais-tu que la protection tait suffisante ? Tu as passer des antivirus, antitrojan, antimalware et autres joyeusets pour tre sur que tu n'tais pas infect en silence ?

On m'a tenu ce mme genre de discours, il n'y a pas si longtemps. Il est vrai qu'il n'y avait aucun symptomes sur la machine, aucun ralentissement, rien. La personne tait sure d'elle et prtendait aussi que les antivirus ne servaient pas  grand chose.

Un petit scan en ligne chez trendmicro et c'est 117 saloperies qui ont t trouves sur la machine. Suivi d'un scan de Malwarebytes qui a t arrt en cours de route  15 malwares. 
Le PC a t ensuite formater et rinstall proprement avec antivirus et antimalware.

----------


## Ptigrouick

C'est toujours trs amusant de voir ces petites guerres d'diteurs d'anti-virus quand on travaille sous GNU/Linux et qu'on en a plus besoin depuis des annes !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est toujours trs amusant de voir ces petites guerres d'diteurs d'anti-virus quand on travaille sous GNU/Linux et qu'on en a plus besoin depuis des annes !


Moi, ce qui m'amuse, c'est les "diffrences techniques avances" pour diffrencier les distributions Linux !  ::mouarf::  (chacun ses plaisirs  ::ccool:: )

----------


## davcha

En ce qui me concerne, je constate deux choses en gros.

D'abord de mon ct, a fait des annes que je n'utilise pas d'anti-virus de manire permanente. C'est mme plutt rare. Et quand j'utilise ces anti-virus, dans l'immense majorit des cas, ils ne dtectent aucun problme de scurit. Hormis le cookiee par-ci par-l qui, dans le fond, n'a jamais vraiment pos de problme.
Les rares virus que je me suis chopp sont les trs rcents qui ont une capacit  se propager trs rapidement et que tout le monde se choppe, anti-virus ou pas.
Virus dont je me dbarrasse en moins d'une heure aprs avoir constat sa prsence. Facile : tellement de gens sont touchs, qu'il suffit de faire une recherche sur google pour trouver le remde.

A partir de l, pourquoi installerais-je un anti-virus qui aura pour effet de ralentir ma machine... Alors que c'est justement un des effets dont les anti-virus sont censs nous prvenir ? (= zigouiller les virus qui ralentissent le systme).



Ensuite, ce que je constate, c'est pour les autres personnes non-informaticiennes et celles qui, en gnral, ont des comportements peu prudents.
Par exemple : installer puis dsinstaller des logiciels sans intrts (genre une grenouille qui donne le temps...) qui plus est tlchargs sur des sites autres que celui de l'diteur.
Visite de certains sites classs entre le w et le y, sans pour autant protger le navigateur, ne serait-ce qu'en supprimant le cache automatiquement...
Visite de sites de tlchargement illgaux....
Usage de "cracks"... Bref.

Quitte  avoir des comportements dangereux pour l'ordinateur, autant les avoir dans une machine virtuelle dont on a au pralable prit un instantan. Au moins, c'est facile et rapide de revenir en arrire, si tout nous pte dans les mains.

----------


## Elepole

Les anti-virus ont du bon, si on choisit un anti-virus qui ralentie pas la machine (trop de norton tue le pc  ::aie::  ) il peut servir a quelque chose. pres, c'est le comportement de l'utilisateur qui fait vraiment la diffrence pas l'AV, certain utilisateur (genre, ma sur) qui, mme munie d'un AV performant et a jours, se feront infect (vridique). D'autre au contraire nauront jamais besoin d'un AV. Dans le doute je prfre en install un, Et puis, je sais pas pour vous, mais les AV que j'utilise n'ont jamais ralentie mes PC.
[TROLL]
De toute faon Windows est dj tellement lent de base que sa peut pas tre pire
[/TROLL]

Par contre, c'est pas la premire tude a dire que les AV gratuit sont aussi bien, voire meilleur que les payant, par contre, les tudes qui disent le contraire se compte sur les doigt d'une main ... y'a pas de fume sans feu.

----------


## Firwen

[mode troll ON]
Go Linux noobz
[mode troll OFF]

Plus srieusement, La personne lamda qui utilise son pc pour mail/internet et un achat de temps en temps n'a pas besoin d'une usine  gaz qui dtectera au mieux 3-5%% de virus en plus par rapport  un AV gratuit.


un des rare site de comparatifs un peu prs neutre : www.virus.gr

----------


## ManusDei

> Et comment sais-tu que la protection tait suffisante ? Tu as passer des antivirus, antitrojan, antimalware et autres joyeusets pour tre sur que tu n'tais pas infect en silence ?


Anti-virus et anti-trojan uniquement au bout des 6 mois (et j'ai gard l'anti-virus).

----------


## nu_tango

> certain utilisateur (genre, ma sur) qui, mme munie d'un AV performant et a jours, se feront infect (vridique)


Oui ma copine aussi a lui fait a... "Tiens regarde j'ai reu (par mail) une carte postale de chat, le truc du genre kitten.exe...  ::aie::  Qui fait bien me souvenir que 95% des "problmes" de virus se trouvent entre la chaise et le clavier.

Plutot d'accord sur le fait qu'en navigation dite "normale": dvp, sites de news blog, rss et pas sites de warez, pr0n, install de logiciels non tlchargs sur le site de l'diteur, etc. il est quasi-impossible de "choper" un truc, franchement.

Les diteurs ont tout intret  entretenir cette "paranoia" du "internet pas sr" envers le grad public : c'est leur fond de commerce aprs tout. Et si il n'existait pas de solutions payantes de ces mmes antivirus, il y aurait certainement moins de solutions gratuites.  

Firwen -> Vilain Troll... ::mouarf::

----------


## Elepole

> [mode troll ON]
> Go Linux noobz
> [mode troll OFF]
> 
> Plus srieusement, La personne lamda qui utilise son pc pour mail/internet et un achat de temps en temps n'a pas besoin d'une usine  gaz qui dtectera au mieux 3-5%% de virus en plus par rapport  un AV gratuit.
> 
> 
> un des rare site de comparatifs un peu prs neutre : www.virus.gr


Bah en fait, le manchot en question qui essaye de ferm ma Windows c'est un Gentoo
 ::aie:: 

Ton test est en russe  ::(:  .
EDIT: Je viens de voir le bouton English version  ::aie:: 
EDIT v2.0: Et il est pas a jour. Sachant que certain AV ont fais de gros progrs depuis, y'a des liens pour des test plus a jours, mais j'ai dj lu la plupart de ceux la.

J'ai lue pleins de test fait par de nombreux professionnel et amateur, les rsultat diffre toujours, mais si ont fait une moyenne la conclusion est que tout les anti-virus sont passablement mdiocre (Si un virus les dsactive ils se ractivent pas, ils laissent toujours passer certain virus, etc ..) et que les payant et les gratuits sont au mme niveau.
C'est d'ailleurs pour sa que la sur sus-cite ne tourne plus sous Windows, car aucun anti-virus existant en ce monde pourrait lempch de se faire infect. Et mme sous linux j'ai peur qu'elle chope un truc, c'est dire !

Et pour la paranoa, c'est que finalement assez peu de personne ont une navigation normale:
Les site de p0rn pullulent pour une bonne raison, le warez est trs utilis, et chopp un virus par  MSN ou fesse2bouc est un jeu d'enfant. Rien qu'avec sa ont doit comptabilis les 3/4 des internaute.

----------


## OWickerman

> 98% des virus auxquels j'ai eu affaire avaient t chopps en tlchargeant un .exe, en ouvrant une pice jointe d'un mail, un pdf ou truc dans ce genre. C'est quand mme assez rare de juste afficher un site puis d'tre infect non?


Pour ma part, j'en ai vu beaucoup qui voyageaient par cl usb.

Mais, je suis d'accord avec les auteurs de l'article, avec du bon sens on vite 99% des infections, le problme c'est que Kant avait tort sur le bons sens :p

----------


## Firwen

> EDIT v2.0: Et il est pas a jour. Sachant que certain AV ont fais de gros progrs depuis, y'a des liens pour des test plus a jours, mais j'ai dj lu la plupart de ceux la.


Le dernier date du 1er janvier 2011  ::aie:: 
Il fonctionne comme un broker, rfrenant aussi les tests tiers.

----------


## dahtah

Bonjour a tous,
Desole pour les accents, mais j'ai un clavier anglais  ::(: 
Je ne suis pas d'accord sur le fait qu'il suffit d'avoir du bon sens pour eviter une infection. En excluant ici les pages deliberement malveillantes, n'importe quel site, quel qu'il soit, peut etre victime d'une injection de code (javascript/html). Quelques examples de sites 'de confiance' qui ont ete soumis a des failles XSS et donc potentiellement a la compromission des utilisateurs: apache, wordpress, blogger... et j'en passe. Sans parler des sites compromis ou l'attaquant peux injecter des pages qu'il controle (IBM, Bactrack, exploitdb)... Tout ca pour dire, que potentiellement en allant consulter ces pages, l'utilisateur lambda et moins lambda peut etre compromis via un chemin classique: page compromise contenant une iframe cachee injectee via XSS => redirection vers un site qui scanne les vulnerabilites du browser et des plugins (flash, quicktime...) => exploitation des vulnerabilites => telechargement/installation d'un malware. Pas besoin d'etre administrateur, le trojan Zeus par exemple s'installe en tant qu'utilisateur courant... Il suffit ensuite d'un exploit local et le malware dispose des privileges administrateurs.
Tout ca pour dire que l'on n'a aucun controle sur les vecteurs d'infections, on ne peut que les reduire (utilisation de NoScript et d'un antivirus a jour (meme s'ils ne font pas de merveilles)). Gratuit ou pas, c'est un autre debat.
Quand aux gens qui pensent que les Linux/Unix sont exempts de toute vulnerabilite, c'est completement faux. C'est juste que les malwares actuels sont codes de tel sorte a cible Windows. Regardez Android, qui est deja touche par tout un tas de malware et de trojan utilisant des failles systemes Linux... Je suis un utilisateur de Linux, mais cela ne m'empeche pas de savoir que ma securite n'est pas lie a la plateforme que j'utilise, mais aux mesures que je met en place pour la garantir.

----------


## Elepole

> C'est juste que les malwares actuels sont codes de tel sorte a cible Windows. Regardez Android, qui est deja touche par tout un tas de malware et de trojan utilisant des failles systemes Linux... Je suis un utilisateur de Linux, mais cela ne m'empeche pas de savoir que ma securite n'est pas lie a la plateforme que j'utilise, mais aux mesures que je met en place pour la garantir.


Oui, c'est d'ailleurs pour sa que je souhaite que le nombre d'utilisateur de linux continue a stagner, sa nous vite de nombreux soucie de ce cot. Sauf que maintenant il y a Android  ::cry:: .

----------


## Hellwing

> Bah en fait, le manchot en question qui essaye de ferm ma Windows c'est un Gentoo


(Enfin une occasion de te le dire) Il faut crire ferm*er*. Je peux comprendre qu'on ne sache pas crire correctement dans un topic, mais c'est tellement dommage une faute de franais aussi grossire dans une signature qu'on trimbale  chaque post ^^

Pour revenir au sujet initial, c'est un peu  double tranchant ce genre d'antivirus. L'idal est un juste milieu entre "pas d'antivirus" et "antivirus super performant/payant/lourd".
Comme il a dj t dit avant, l'utilisateur lambda n'a pas franchement de notion de prudence sur Internet, et les diteurs d'antivirus en profitent largement. Du coup les gens ont pris la mauvaise habitude de faire entirement confiance aux antivirus sans adopter de comportement scuris.

Le problme est toujours le mme, avant de dire que les antivirus les plus performants ne sont pas ncessaires, il faut sensibiliser les gens sur leur propre comportement vis  vis d'Internet.

----------


## Elepole

> (Enfin une occasion de te le dire) Il faut crire ferm*er*. Je peux comprendre qu'on ne sache pas crire correctement dans un topic, mais c'est tellement dommage une faute de franais aussi grossire dans une signature qu'on trimbale  chaque post ^^


oooops  ::aie:: 




> Le problme est toujours le mme, avant de dire que les antivirus les plus performants ne sont pas ncessaires, il faut sensibiliser les gens sur leur propre comportement vis  vis d'Internet.


Ouais, mais combien vont vraiment se laiss sensibilis ? J'ai sensibilis ma sur, rsultat elle a fait exactement ce qu'il fallait pas  ::aie:: . Tant que les diteurs arriveront a jouer sur sa ("maintenant vous tes protger, faite ce que vous voulez " etc .... ) ils arriveront a vendre des truc lourd qui seront de toutes faons inutile car l'utilisateur arriveras a se faire infecter quand mme.
Le meilleur moyens se serait de supprim l'interface chaise clavier  ::aie::

----------


## ogaby

Et elle fait quoi ta sur qui n'est pas bien?
Elle clique sur les liens dans les mails? Elle installe des logiciels kikoo-lol?

Sans forcment rentrer dans les dtails, ce serait un peu intressant de savoir ce qui ne marche pas dans la mise en garde. Ou comment rduire le problme sur la chaise-clavier.

----------


## johnny-57

Pour moi ce genre d'tude ne devrait plus exister. En effet, la menace existe et la gnralisation de l'adsl et des routeurs avec firewall en a protg plus d'un.
Tout le monde pense antivirus mais a ne suffit pas.
Pour moi une bonne protection doit se composer d'un antivirus sur base signature + une solution heuristique. Un firewall logiciel en plus de la solution materiel du routeur. Pourquoi ? Un virus inconnu qui passe au travers de l'heuristique tente de se connecter  internet, on connait pas ? On bloque, donc inoprant. Tout a sans parler des vers, mais comme dit, le firewall materiel suffit si on ne commence pas  ouvrir tous les ports.
Il y a galement la protection de la base de registre et des rpertoires de dmarrage de windows. Si le virus tente de s'installer, il voudra forcement dmarrer avec le systme pour ne pas se faire dsactiver par un simple reboot.

Voil, je pense avoir fais le tour.

----------


## Elepole

Bah a lpoque elle utilisais beaucoup MSN, je lui est donc dit:
"Clique pas sur toute les pub pour smiley et autre qui s'affiche a lcran"

Rsultat, chaque fois que je regardais sont ordi y'avait une nouvelle bar "d'outil" dans sont navigateur, de nouvelle icne de logiciel douteux en plus sur sont bureaux, et ce qui devait arriver arriva.
Pourtant, c'est simple ce que je lui est dit non ? juste de pas cliquer sur les pub, pourtant elle l'a fait .... 

Ce qui marche pas dans la mise en garde est simple: si l'utilisateur ne fait pas ce qui lui conseille de faire sa marche pas !
Un autre truc que la prvention ne peut pas prvoir c'est lingniosit des pirate pour infect les machine: aprs l'histoire du codec a install, y'a aussi eu le coup du plugin firefox pour lire des vido (trs belle imitation d'ailleurs, j'avais pas vu la diffrence entre leur fausse notification et celle de firefox.)
etc ...
On peut pas dire a l'utilisateur " mfie toi de tout, n'installe rien, vrifie tout avec virus-total " sous prtexte que comme ils ont pas les mme connaissance que nous ils seront pas capable de discerner les arnaque !





> Pour moi ce genre d'tude ne devrait plus exister. En effet, la menace existe et la gnralisation de l'adsl et des routeurs avec firewall en a protg plus d'un.
> Tout le monde pense antivirus mais a ne suffit pas.
> Pour moi une bonne protection doit se composer d'un antivirus sur base signature + une solution heuristique. Un firewall logiciel en plus de la solution materiel du routeur. Pourquoi ? Un virus inconnu qui passe au travers de l'heuristique tente de se connecter  internet, on connait pas ? On bloque, donc inoprant. Tout a sans parler des vers, mais comme dit, le firewall materiel suffit si on ne commence pas  ouvrir tous les ports.
> Il y a galement la protection de la base de registre et des rpertoires de dmarrage de windows. Si le virus tente de s'installer, il voudra forcement dmarrer avec le systme pour ne pas se faire dsactiver par un simple reboot.
> 
> Voil, je pense avoir fais le tour.


L'heuristique c'est douteux, franchement quand je vois le nombre colossal de fausse alerte que j'ai eu grce a l'heuristique  ::aie::  sous prtexte que lexcutable est compress  ::roll:: 
Et la protection des rpertoire de dmarrage de windows est aussi assez douteuse vue que de nombreux rootkit s'installe directement dans le mbr di disque pour modifier des le dmarrage certain fichier de windows, quand celui ci n'a demar aucun mcanisme de protection justement.
C'est simple, si on fait quelque recherche on se rend compte que:
Les anti-virus sont tous dsactivable par des virus "facilement" (ils ne se relance mme pas sir par exemple tu les kill dans l'explorateur de tache pour la plus part)
Les systme de protection de Windows prennent l'eau l'une aprs l'autre
Et que les virus-vers les plus rependue n'ont mme pas eu a contourn tout sa car ils sarrangeait juste pour que l'utilisateur le fasse a leur place

----------


## ph_biohazard

Vous dites que les gratuits offrent une scurit plus importante.
Je vais vous expliquer comment ils le font.

a. Vous avez un doute sur un fichier.

b. Vous le soumettez  VirusTotal

c. Les technologies comportementales et heuristiques des PAYANTS DETECTENT ....(car ils sont bien meilleurs technologiquement, car le fait de payer un produit implique un reel budget pour se payer de vrais Virus Docteurs, Epidmiologistes, etc)

d. VirusTotal envoie les chantillons DETECTES PAR LES PAYANTS aux GRATUITS.

e. Les gratuits insrent l'chantillon dans leurs bases.

f. Il suffit de lire des compterendus de confrences scientifiques AV, dont les directeurs techniques des gratuits se plaignent que les payant gnrent parfois de faux positifs, et donc pour le gratuit, difficile de faire des roll backs de signatures, normal, ils n'ont pas la technologie.....

g. Donc, sans les payants, les gratuits n'auraient pas de qualit de dtection


Ha...j'oubliais, comment expliquez vous que les gratuits ne dtectent pas les rootkits de type TDSS3- version 3 et que les payants sans aucun problme.
TDSS est trs rencontr, il contribue au syphonage de vos comptes bancaires, paypal, gmail, yahoo, etc..

Mais si vous tes encore certains d'tre protg par les gratuits, comment expliquez vous qu'a chaque fois que vous allez chez un dpanneur informatique, il vous facture un reformatage en cas d'infection.
1. Il gagne 25 euros de reformatage
2. il vous reinstalle un gratuit
3. il est certain de vous revoir dans l'anne pour un pb d'infection

Conclusion : vous payez en fait un antivirus gratuit 50 euros/ans

Euh, c'est combien un payant...39euros, ah oui...

A mditer

----------


## Erielle

C'est sur que le principal problme reste l'interface chaise-clavier  ::aie:: 

Et d'ailleurs j'ai cess de signaler  ma famille que je leur ai install un antivirus car du coup ils se croient protgs et font absolument n'importe quoi.

Du coup peut-tre que les antivirus silencieux sont les meilleurs ...  ::koi:: 

Autrement c'est vrai que sans antivirus, mme en faisant attention aux sites qu'on consulte, il suffit que le site soit attaqu et alors paf !

Mais les cas sont quand mme plus rare et en tout cas pour une utilisation familiale, un antivirus payant n'est pas ncessaire. De toute faon on sait tous que si quelqu'un veut vraiment vrol notre PC il y arrivera, antivirus ou pas !

----------


## frfancha

> Bah a lpoque elle utilisais beaucoup MSN, je lui est donc dit:
> "Clique pas sur toute les pub pour smiley et autre qui s'affiche a lcran"
> 
> Rsultat, chaque fois que je regardais sont ordi y'avait une nouvelle bar "d'outil" dans sont navigateur, de nouvelle icne de logiciel douteux en plus sur sont bureaux, et ce qui devait arriver arriva.
> Pourtant, c'est simple ce que je lui est dit non ? juste de pas cliquer sur les pub, pourtant elle l'a fait ....


On prvient aussi les jeunes de ne pas fumer... ils commencent quand mme et bonjour les cancers des poumons... cette consquence me semble plus lourde que de foutre en l'aire l'ordi par un virus bien mchant et pourtant...

----------


## Flaburgan

> Vous dites que les gratuits offrent une scurit plus importante.
> Je vais vous expliquer comment ils le font.
> 
> a. Vous avez un doute sur un fichier.
> 
> b. Vous le soumettez  VirusTotal
> 
> c. Les technologies comportementales et heuristiques des PAYANTS DETECTENT ....(car ils sont bien meilleurs technologiquement, car le fait de payer un produit implique un reel budget pour se payer de vrais Virus Docteurs, Epidmiologistes, etc)
> 
> ...


je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, puisque les diteurs d'antivirus gratuits proposent aussi des versions payantes, et ont donc un vrai budget pour leurs deux solutions. 
quant aux reformatages, un cd de Windows et c'est fait...
J'ai un pc sous xp pour ma famille depuis 6ans et jamais eu  reformat..

----------


## ph_biohazard

> je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, puisque les diteurs d'antivirus gratuits proposent aussi des versions payantes, et ont donc un vrai budget pour leurs deux solutions. 
> quant aux reformatages, un cd de Windows et c'est fait...
> J'ai un pc sous xp pour ma famille depuis 6ans et jamais eu  reformat..


Hum, 0.5 point pour toi ;-)
Ce qu'il faut savoir c'est que leurs versions business ... Personne ne les achte, et pour cause, mauvais support des versions Exchange 2010 par ex ou encore sharepoint, ou bien encore lorsqu'ils nous offrent la possibilit de protger du linux....avec console d'administration digne de ce nom!!!minimum requis SNMP avec des mibs, etc... et la tuuute tuuuute personne. Et oui, leurs suites entreprises sont dveloppes par des contractors (interimaires) et utilisent le mme moteur que leurs produits home users.

Penses tu hontement qu'une entreprise va s'quiper de peseudo gratuit absolument non professionnel, dans leurs entreprises.
...pour qui plus n'aura aucun nettoyeur spcifique  dployer sur des centaines de postes et serveurs avec des rgles en fonction des OS????

Ok pour un poste dit 'entreprise', pour au del, l'entreprise tient beaucoup plus que cela  ses donnes comparativement aux home users qui eux nous disent toujours qu'ils n'ont rien sur leur pc d'important, donc pourquoi payer un AV si rien est important..... si je prends cette logique, cela ne sert  rien de se protger dans ce cas, si jamais rien n'est important....

----------


## Cyrilange

C'est le terme "utiliser leur bon sens" qui fait toute la diffrence.
Ne prennez jamais les utilisateurs pour des imbciles, mais n'oubliez jamais qu'ils le sont.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Elepole

> On prvient aussi les jeunes de ne pas fumer... ils commencent quand mme et bonjour les cancers des poumons... cette consquence me semble plus lourde que de foutre en l'aire l'ordi par un virus bien mchant et pourtant...


 Bah se dpend, quand la famille est assez riche pour avoir plusieurs ordi dont un pour le gosse sa va, mais si il s'agit d'un seul ordi pour toute la famille avec des donn importante c'est autrement plus problmatique que le jeune napplique pas les conseil de base.




> Vous dites que les gratuits offrent une scurit plus importante.
> Je vais vous expliquer comment ils le font.
> 
> a. Vous avez un doute sur un fichier.
> 
> b. Vous le soumettez  VirusTotal
> 
> c. Les technologies comportementales et heuristiques des PAYANTS DETECTENT ....(car ils sont bien meilleurs technologiquement, car le fait de payer un produit implique un reel budget pour se payer de vrais Virus Docteurs, Epidmiologistes, etc)
> 
> ...


Faudrait m'expliquer le rsultat de certain test ou l'heuristique des payant ne voyait rien (de mme que celle des gratuit dailleurs), ou les payant laiss passez autans de virus que les gratuit, et pour finir, ou les payant ne se ractivait toujours pas plus que les gratuit en cas de virus vraiment agressifs.

----------


## abuzin

> Pour ce qui est de savoir si le gratuit paye [...]


La finalit est-elle de payer l'diteur ou de scuriser sa machine ?

Les logiciels voluent donc les gratuits voluent aussi ? Non ? Tant que les gratuits voluent, beaucoup utiliseront des gratuits. Dans la socit, la police est aussi gratuite, mais on paye des impts qui paye la police.

Quand quelqu'un achte un ordinateur, il paye aussi des taxes sur la facture. Crez une taxe informatique, et diteurs et utilisateurs seront donc satisfaits. 

J'ai pay 129  pour Windows et je dois encore le protger. Pourquoi Microsoft n'assume-t-il pas ses lacunes ?

----------


## Rams7s

> J'ai pay 129  pour Windows et je dois encore le protger. Pourquoi Microsoft n'assume-t-il pas ses lacunes ?


Ils fournissent un antivirus gratuit.  ::roll:: 
Enfin, c'etait peut-etre pas ca la remarque.

----------


## sevyc64

> J'ai pay 129  pour Windows et je dois encore le protger. Pourquoi Microsoft n'assume-t-il pas ses lacunes ?


Pourquoi Microsoft serait-il responsable des virus qui circulent sur le net.

Microsoft est responsable des failles de scurits dans ses logiciels, responsabilit qu'il prend d'ailleurs puisqu'il les corrige, ces failles. Tout comme
Adobe est responsable des failles de scurits dans ses logiciels.

Mais ni l'un, ni l'autre, ne peuvent tre tenus responsables de leur exploitations par des virus ou mme par d'autres logiciels qui ne sont pas des virus.

Et que dire des virus circulant sous Linux, iOs, Android, et autres systmes d'exploitations notamment sur les tlphones portables, c'est Microsoft aussi le responsable ?

Et que dire des virus qui n'exploitent aucune faille si ce n'est celle de l'interface Chaise/Clavier. C'est qui qu'il faut tenir responsable dans ce cas l ?

----------


## berrandpb

Microsoft n'est pas responsable des virus qui circulent sur le net, mais bien des failles de scurit de ses logiciels qui permettent  ces virus de les infecter. 
Je ne pense pas qu'achetant un parapluie, l'on apprcie de s'apercevoir qu'il est trou  la premire pluie.
On parle de Microsoft mais tout concepteur-vendeur de logiciel est  mettre dans le mme panier.
Quant aux logiciels, OS et antivirus gratuits, c'est  nous d'tre vigilant, il n'y a pas de garantie.
Comme le souligne sevyc64, la plus grosse faille de scurit reste l'utilisateur.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Microsoft n'est pas responsable des virus qui circulent sur le net, mais bien des failles de scurit de ses logiciels qui permettent  ces virus de les infecter. 
> Je ne pense pas qu'achetant un parapluie, l'on apprcie de s'apercevoir qu'il est trou  la premire pluie.


En mme temps, le fabricant du parapluie est-il responsable des flaques d'eau qui trempent tes chaussures ?  ::roll::

----------


## dams78

> En mme temps, le fabricant du parapluie est-il responsable des flaques d'eau qui trempent tes chaussures ?


Moi je trouve que c'est pas spcialement tordu ce qu'il raconte, si les diteurs (de tous les softs) prenaient leur responsabilit, les utilisateurs auraient ils besoin d'anti-virus?

----------


## sevyc64

> Moi je trouve que c'est pas spcialement tordu ce qu'il raconte, si les diteurs (de tous les softs) prenaient leur responsabilit, les utilisateurs auraient ils besoin d'anti-virus?


Pourquoi, ils ne les prennent pas ?

Microsoft, puisqu'il tait directement cit, sort un lot de correction tous les 2me mardi du mois pour ses principaux logiciels (y compris IE). Google produit rgulirement des mises  jour et nouvelles versions de ses navigateurs, idem pour Mozilla qui patche aussi rgulirement Firefox quand c'est ncessaire.

Adobe semblait ne pas prendre ses responsabilits, il y a encore peu, en ne publiant des patchs que tous les 6 mois mme en cas de faille critique. Mais mme eux semblent avoir changer de politiques depuis quelques mois et tre plus raisonnables dans la correction de leur logiciels

----------


## dams78

> Pourquoi, ils ne les prennent pas ?
> 
> Microsoft, puisqu'il tait directement cit, sort un lot de correction tous les 2me mardi du mois pour ses principaux logiciels (y compris IE). Google produit rgulirement des mises  jour et nouvelles versions de ses navigateurs, idem pour Mozilla qui patche aussi rgulirement Firefox quand c'est ncessaire.
> 
> Adobe semblait ne pas prendre ses responsabilits, il y a encore peu, en ne publiant des patchs que tous les 6 mois mme en cas de faille critique. Mais mme eux semblent avoir changer de politiques depuis quelques mois et tre plus raisonnables dans la correction de leur logiciels


Ce que je veux dire, c'est d'o viennent les virus? Si c'est des failles des softs : c'est  l'diteur de prendre ces responsabilit (comme tu l'as soulign certains le font, d'autres non). Maintenant si les virus proviennent de la navet de l'utilisateur, en quoi un anti-virus va l'aider?
Je prcise quand mme (puisqu'on est vendredi) que c'est une vraie question.

----------


## Elepole

> Ce que je veux dire, c'est d'o viennent les virus? Si c'est des failles des softs : c'est  l'diteur de prendre ces responsabilit (comme tu l'as soulign certains le font, d'autres non). Maintenant si les virus proviennent de la navet de l'utilisateur, en quoi un anti-virus va l'aider?
> Je prcise quand mme (puisqu'on est vendredi) que c'est une vraie question.


Les virus ne vienne pas des faille, mais d'une demande sur un march parallle. (Fait des recherche et voit combien se loue un botnet, tu auras tout de suite envie d'en faire un)
Les faille sont juste des moyen utilis pour satisfaire ce march.

Et comme je narrte pas de le dmontr depuis le dbut, un utilisateur qui n'est pas avertit, ou qui refuse les avertissement, se fera infect quoi qu'il arrive, anti-virus ou pas ! Les anti-virus aide que les personne qui dcide de comprendre leur utilit rel et leur limite. Les autre .... bah il nourrissent les botnet.

Les gros diteur tel que Microsoft en ont bien conscience, c'est pas pour rien que l'un des employ de Microsoft avait parl de mettre les ordinateur infect en "quarantaine" voire carrment de les bannir d'internet.

----------


## sevyc64

[MODE HORS-SUJET]



> ... l'un des employ de Microsoft avait parl de mettre les ordinateur infect en "quarantaine" voire carrment de les bannir d'internet.


Ide qu'ils devraient reprendre et appliquer concernant IE6  ::roll:: 

[/MODE HORS-SUJET, quoique pas tant que a]

----------


## berrandpb

> En mme temps, le fabricant du parapluie est-il responsable des flaques d'eau qui trempent tes chaussures ?


Le parapluie, c'est le logiciel
Les trous sont les failles DE CE LOGICIEL
La pluie c'est le ou les virus

Quant  la flaque d'eau, pourquoi y mettre les pieds ?
 (c'est videmment l'utilisateur qui va n'importe ou et fait n'importe quoi !)

----------


## Elepole

> Le parapluie, c'est le logiciel
> Les trous sont les failles DE CE LOGICIEL
> La pluie c'est le ou les virus
> 
> Quant  la flaque d'eau, pourquoi y mettre les pieds ?
>  (c'est videmment l'utilisateur qui va n'importe ou et fait n'importe quoi !)


C'est bien ce qu'on dit, tu serais tonn du nombre effarant de faille ncessitant une intervention de l'utilisateur pour tre exploit que Microsoft a corrig. Dans ce cas la, c'est bien Microsoft qui est oblig de prendre gare au action de l'utilisateur.

----------

